# First trip with the Fire



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Took our first trip with the Fire this weekend. DH ran a marathon, and wanted to be able to get updates, etc. It connected to the various wifi networks easily, and is so much easier to travel with than the laptop!

Best of all, while he ran, I watched the third of the "Dragon Tattoo" movies!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Traveling is the main reason I got my fire.  I take my laptop with me when I travel for work. I use to check my email, read news feeds and forums.  It was a lot to carry when such little computing power is needed.  I look forward to taking both my K3 and Fire with me on my travels.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in a hotel 3 nights/week. I am a little disappointed that the wifi at the hotel is not "strong" enough to keep my Fire connected. My iTouch and laptop do fine. Watching Prime videos is out of the question. I am fine at home, and I am sure I will be fine in other locations, but the wifi system in my hotel stinks. Yes, I have complained about it.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I took the Fire on a trip to London and Edinburgh (I also took my KT and DH took his K1)  At one point on the trip over we had three Kindles going for 2 people, lol.

Anyway, the Fire was a good traveling companion.  I have pocket area in my purse that it fits in beautifully without cover.  I downloaded several different guide books and highlighted things I wanted to do.  It was so nice not to be carrying around the guidebooks!  I used the Rick Steves ap and downloaded some walking tours to listen to.  I used the MapQuest ap quite a bit to get a better street detail on the area I was in.  (I'd go into a coffee shop and easily connect to wifi).  I was able to download books and sync my two Kindles while abroad...could not download any videos.  The train had wifi and we had one very long train trip, so that was a nice bonus....  we got several travel issues for the next city figured out on the way as we were able to check websites and get directions for things that we decided we wanted to do.

Another great feature was after I downloaded the guidebook to the KT and to the Fire, my husband and I could both look at the same book and reference certain things to each other easily.

My husband who was not so keen on my purchase of the Fire used it quite a bit for email as well.  I would not have wanted to carry an iPad with me, but the Fire was perfect.  I had been thinking of returning it, but now I know how great it is for traveling it will be my companion on all trips home and abroad.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for that update, Kerry. I'm going to London soon and wanted to take the Fire instead of the laptop. Glad to hear you had a good experience with it there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great time! Congrats to your husband for finishing a marathon. It really is cool.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

HUGE CONGRATS on completing the marathon...That was the most painful 5 hours and 50 minutes of my life  

But the FIRE is a great traveling companion as long as the wifi stay connected...I take the K3 along too for those Murphy's Law situations and those 2 prove to be a great duo for traveling...


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

pitbullandfire said:


> But the FIRE is a great traveling companion as long as the wifi stay connected...I take the K3 along too for those Murphy's Law situations and those 2 prove to be a great duo for traveling...


I'm a bit confused. The Fire works without wifi, doesn't it? I mean, you can still read books on it, just like you would the K3. So why do you want them both on trips?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless I had to pack extremely lightly, I would definitely take my Kindle as well as my Fire (and do).  Kindle for reading except late at night, Fire for everything else and reading late when hubby's asleep.

The light weight, one handed reading and huge difference in battery life make eInk Kindles superior readers, as far as I'm concerned.  And some folks have trouble reading for long periods on a backlit screen, though not me.



But Pitbullandfire has a K3, which, on top of those reasons, has free international 3G connectivity and a web browser.

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep!  What Betsy said, +1.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

When taking the Fire on airlines, do you have to place it apart as you would a laptop when checking in?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

CaitLondon said:


> When taking the Fire on airlines, do you have to place it apart as you would a laptop when checking in?


I did not and no problems (I did get in trouble for the bottle of water I forgot about....)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I brought my touch along for long reading, and the fire for surfing/movies. I have my Droid for when my battery hours on the fire (forgot to charge it last night!)

Thanks for the congrats for DH. after four marathons where he struggled, this one went well!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

